

The flow language manifesto - magnusjonsson
http://www.flowlang.net/p/flow-manifesto.html

======
jsnk
Grey Times New Roman at 12px on pastel background makes it an effort to read.
It looks good visually, but actual reading is difficult. I would change the
font size to 14px and make the font darker.

